# Kulan: Character Sketches Needed



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2007)

Okay, so I'd like to reward my players with character sketches of their PCs, but I don't have money to have a professional artist do it. (Plus, that would be a little extreme.)

Anyway, here are the characters, which have been adventuring through the Shackled City Adventure Path, up until now, for the last two years of real time (roughly). The group is known as the *Order of the Silver Hand*. Here is the first PC...

*"Trúa" Argo Flameheart, The Bloodsun**
*Is considered a religious icon of an entire pantheon of gods. Trúa means "have faith in" in Old Norse.

Axiomatic human male
Cleric 7, Radiant Servant of Jalivier* 10, Prestige Paladin 1
Age: 36, Height 5'11", Weight 181 pounds, gold eyes, black hair.
* God of the sun and mountains.

_A perfect physique with deep brown skin & radiant golden tattoos; pleasant; confident, bright eyed; a wide grin of perfect pearly teeth_

[Signature Gear]
Throne of the Sun (phylactery)
Angelic Eyes (lenses over the eyes)
Guardinal's Periapt
Shawl of Clouds (cloak)
Peacemaker (intelligent longsword)
Argo's Fist (adamantine heavy mace)
Guantlet of Rust
Toryn's Instant Fortress (adamantine heavy plate)
Glamerweave Vestments of the Archon
Argo's Bulwark (heavy mithral shield)
Other Magic: armlets, belt, boots, gloves, haversack, two rings, and two ioun stones circling his head

Cohort is a halfling rogue/dragon shaman named Amaryllis. Mount is a heavy warhorse named Joshua.

Argo was born into a small farm near the mountains of Sunwater.  His father was a goatherd and a cartwright.  His mother was a seamstress and a leather tanner.  Argo had two younger brothers: Pell, Sarn; and an older sister named Gloria. One day a strange robed woman came through the village and she offered gold to spend the evening in shelter and have some food.  Argo's trusting family that was devastated by this woman who turned out to be a Decay Priestess of the Sword Gods. While they slept she slew the father and the younger brothers, raising them from the dead as ghasts to fill out her army. Argo and Gloria escaped and fled to the town sheriff who raised a levee to assault the befouled farmstead.  Argo witnessed the townsfolk destroy his father and brothers but the priestess and his mother were never found. Traumatized by this event, Argo fell catatonic for some months and dreamed of Celestia; while Gloria sold the farm, married the town blacksmith: a dwarf named Furtock Hammerthumb.  Argo recovered under the care of Opusar, an elderly priest/mage of Jalivier who taught Argo his faith and strong moral code. Argo took Holy Orders in Caloric at the age of 22, bid farewell to Opusar, and took to the road to seek his fortune, discover his faith and seek answers about his mother's fate. As for the Priestess of Mussin, she, her followers, all undead everywhere and all proponents of evil, disease and necromancy will suffer the righteous wrath of Argo Flameheart rekindled.

Current character picture, as a guide...






*Amaryllis Greenbottle (cohort)*


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2007)

*Next up...*

*"Archmagus" Hezekiah Grofus, Lord Mayor of the Dominion of Cauldron*

Extraplanar human male
Wizard 18 (pays lip service to Boccob)
Age: 39, Height 6'1", Weight 175 pounds, brown eyes, dark brown hair.

_Shaggy hair graying at the tips, waxed/pointed moustache, goatee, lean average build._

[Signature Gear]
Hat of Disguise and Intellect
Staff of Frost
Grey Vest of the Archmagi
Ring of Protection (+5) of Counterspells
Ring of Wizardry
3 Pearls of Power
Boccob's Blessed Book
Lesser Rod of Silent Spells
Wind Fan
Other Magic: Amulet, cloak, gloves, belt, boots, haversack, 10 wands, and one iuon stone circling his head.

Familiar is a small air elemental.

Hezekiah Grofus was born in the Outlands under circumstances so mysterious that most assume he is an orphan and reticent about his past.  He grew up in travelling circus some 300 miles from the Spire of Outlands.  Hezekiah was fascinated with puzzles, riddles, illusions and the whisper of magic that powerful beings were rumored to wield; he sought to earn his freedom from the Mana-Mines by making secret pacts with extra-planar potentates. Hezekiah succeeded in his escape by building himself a modron suit and joining the Great Modron Procession when it visited the Outlands. But he only got so far as Sigil when he was discovered and banished to the streets of the City of Doors. The human youth attempted to apply for employment with the the Great Library but he was turned down due to insufficient power and life experience.  An anonymous patron supported him to become a janitor at the University of Boccob and his curious nature took over.  He secretly studied magic, the powers which had eluded him so long blossomed with his first cantrips. Yet he was not an aristocrat and ineligible to become a student at the Academy. Hezekiah took a risk and jumped through a portal after a Brass Dragon to arrive on the Material plane in the vicinity of Cauldron City, on the World of Kulan.  He survived by his wits and became a founding member of the Order of the Silver Hand, never forgetting his humble beginnings.

Current character picture, as a guide...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2007)

*"Seggr" Karr'toomba, The Dead-Eye**
*Seggr means "hero" in Old Norse.

Male human
Barbarian [hunter variant] 2, Ranger of the Balance 12, Horizon Walker 4
Age: 37, Height 6'3", Weight 195 pounds, gret eyes, tiger-striped colored hair.

_Wind-burned tanned skin, animal totem and barbarian tribal tatoos. Brush-cut hair over a lithe frame._

[Signature Gear]
Eyes of the Eagle (lenses over the eyes)
Cloak of Resistance and Displacement
Longreach Spear
Light Pick of Frost
Serrenwood Greatbow
Adamantine Greataxe
Bracers of Archery, Greater
Dwarven Mithral Breastplate (has a lion's head on it)
Silver Dragonscale Buckler
Quiver of Ehlonna
Other Magic: 2 rings, gloves, girdle, boots, haversack, and 2 other rings (switches between rings).

Animal Compaion is a rhino, which is also his mount, named Stomper.

Karr'toomba was born into a nomadic tribe that wandered the plains and tundra following herds of bison and mammoth.  His childhood was joyful and in his early teen years he had already taken a wife and had become a Hunter for his tribe.  One dark night the druid of the tribe sent Karr upon his totem journey and his Rite of Passage into manhood.  While he was discovering the identity of his spirit guide, a magical attack was unleashed upon him by an aberration and Karr'toomba became the conduit for a gate to be opened into this world for an assault upon the unsuspecting members of his tribe.  The magic left him unconscious. When he awoke, drained of much of his life energy, his village was in smoldering ruins, the inhabitants dead or captured. Karr'toomba's young bride had been taken by a large raiding party of Tabaxi, most likely as a slave or a sacrifice to their dark god,Tu.  He vowed vengeance against the cat races and struck out to find what remains of his family and tribe.  His skills with the bow and the hunt have grown to legendary status but he has turned to strong drink to fill the loneliness of his travels.  He chanced upon a meeting with the Order of the Silver Hand in Cauldron City who has warily accepted him as a guide and companion for the wilderness of the Lands of Harqual.  Karr'toomba has his motives as well and the Order should have its uses in his quest for vengeance and	oblivion.

Current character picture, as a guide...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2007)

*"The Silverbeard" Toryn Stonecutter, Clanwarden and Master Smith*

Male hill dwarf
Expert 2, Fighter 12, Ranger 2, Deep Warden 3
Age: 75, Height 4'3", Weight 151 pounds, dark gray eyes, russet hair.

_Stocky, bronze skin, wide hooked nose, scars/burns from forgework and warcraft; braided/jewelled beard._

[Signature Gear]
Cloak of Reistance and Displacement
Ring of Major Fire Resistance
Gatecrasher: Adamantine Warhammer
Thunderstrike: Frystalline Dwarven Waraxe
Cold Iron Spiked Chain of Spell Storing
Dawnstar: Holy Morningstar
Mithral Dwarvencraft Platemail
Traveller's Boots of the Tundra
Heavy Mithral Dwarvencraft Shield
Quiver of Ehlonna
Flagon of Dwarven Blessings
Other Magic: 2 headband, amulet, ring, belt, haversack, 2 other rings, necklace that gets switched out with amulet, flaming arrows, and more additonal weapons than you could count.  

Animal Companion is a hedgehog named Pokey.

Born into a family of stonemasons, Toryn learned the typical dwarven crafts then joined the militia at the earliest possible age to escape a life of endless mining.  The dwarven military pushed him towards engineering, munitions and surveying; occupations that would keep him safe and useful in the clanhold.  Unfortunately his platoon was decimated by a gang of ogres, and Toryn escaped with a battered body and a broken nose. Toryn was thrilled to be alive so he took up the craft of the warrior and became a beer swilling, pork rind munching, farting, belching, raging menace on the battlefield. He mutters a lot and cries often in his sleep about some secret trajedy. After his 12 year tour he left the military and joined a haphazard adventuring group to help a mountain village (Duvik's Pass) with a vicious magical plague. The menace were slavers and bandits using demonic magic, led by Stephan Doverspeak. Toryn joined the fledgeling group but left after a fight with its ambitious leader, Ionesco. Working at the Temple of the Cat (Bast) for his living, he encountered Argo Flameheart, a young cleric of Jalivier and joined his holy cause. Together with an enigmatic wizard named Hezekiah Grofus, they formed the Order of the Silver Hand and vowed to protect the world against all invaders, discover the plots of the Stormblades, recover long forgotten treasures and to slay the minions of darkness. Begrudgingly he has shown his trust to Amaryllis, Shotte and Kar'toomba, the Order's newest members. He has a pet hedgehog named Pokey. Toryn Stonecutter has become a famous smith throughout the Kul Moren Mountains, and beyond.

Current character picture, as a guide...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 14, 2007)

one bump


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2007)

The campaign surrounding these characters has now come to an end. It was an abrupt ending but after 2-1/2 years of gaming it was starting to get stale. Anyway, my request remains the same. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2007)

Since I'm advancing my timeline for World of Kulan, I decided to update the ages for these characters. They're now all 5 years older.


----------



## Aikuchi (Oct 30, 2008)

---

Are you still passing sketches to you players? Since hte campaign has ended for ... oh about a year already? 

---


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 31, 2008)

Aikuchi said:


> ---
> 
> Are you still passing sketches to you players? Since hte campaign has ended for ... oh about a year already?
> 
> ---



Yes, I'd still pass the sketches on to them. The campaign lasted for almost 3 years and the characters are now important leaders in the campaign world.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 7, 2009)

Forked from:  The EN World FREE Character Portrait Request Thread! 



			
				Meatboy said:
			
		

> Kightfall 1972 here is a group sketch of The Order of The Silver Hand. Sorry for not doing individual sketches but I lack the time to do full portraits for all.



Thanks to Meatboy for doing this sketch of the Order. However, if anybody else wants to take a crack at them then go for it. Meatboy did a group shot, but I'd be interested in seeing individual shots of the characters in sketch style as well.

Personal interpretations are always welcome.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 25, 2010)

Can do, KF.

No problem...was wondering what I would be sketching today. lol. 

Again, no scanner. But I'll try to get images up as I work on them so you can let me know if anything is horribly amiss or wrong before I get too far in.

...so these are the guys of the Silver Hand, huh? hmmm...I do love group shots. haha. Maybe after I get their individuals done I'll give one a try.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 26, 2010)

*The Silver Hand: sketches 1*

Here's the initial couple of Silver Hand guys...


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 26, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Here's the initial couple of Silver Hand guys...



Those are COOL!! 

Nice job, sd.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 27, 2010)

*Toryn*

Here's the last character.

Glad you like the others...I'll get to inking those later this week. Probably best to give your guys black n' white versions so they can have them colored however they like...or leave them as is.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 28, 2010)

steeldragons said:


> Here's the last character.



Okay, that one is now officially my favorite. 

I've added it to my World of Kulan Facebook Group.



steeldragons said:


> Glad you like the others...I'll get to inking those later this week. Probably best to give your guys black n' white versions so they can have them colored however they like...or leave them as is.



Black & white versions are fine.


----------



## steeldragons (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## AJCarrington (Aug 22, 2010)

h2698609 said:


> nice!...




Reported.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 17, 2010)

Am I doing/using this in the proper context?

bump.


----------

